# Shopnotes Folding Router Table



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Someday when my benchtop table saw grows up into a "real" table saw, I'll look around the shop and decide whether my router table should be part of the table saw station, or a separate unit. (Thanks for comments on my "getting married" thread)

But today, after painful soul searching, I decided there just isn't room for either option right now. Half the shop space is a jungle of jacks and cribbing while I cure some structural problems, and then we'll tear up the slab to fix drain problems. So for now I'm looking at space saving options.

Did anyone who saw this in Shopnotes last fall take a hard gander or even build it? What did you think?
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/113/sources/folding-router-table/

Here's a pic of the folded unit:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I did read that article and although I didn't build it, I definitely thought that a system like this one would have its advantages. Space saving is the obvious one but as well, it looked like a great idea for anyone who needed to take their tools on the go. Such as to a jobsite. I think that if one took their time and built this one making sure that everything is square and true, it could be an asset to any shop that might be tight for space. If you decide to build this one, please post photos of the build and if time allows, give us your thoughts.
Ken


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

For years we had(its still around here somewhere)a simple sq pce of 3/16,16x16 alum. plate as a travel table.Countersunk,clearence holes drilled to align with router base.Cpl flathead machine screws down through top,secured with nuts on router.We'd throw it up on whatever's convenient and go to town.Building fence as needed......no dust control,just let it fly.Haha,it works fine.BW



PS,now that I think about it;this same affair was used on different length arms when doing large radius curve work.......router would be up in this arrangement.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> If you decide to build this one, please post photos of the build and if time allows, give us your thoughts.
> Ken


Will do Ken... but please be patient. I have to cut the top piece, mount the router, throw it on sawhorses to cut some ZC throat plates, and then finish the set of kids rockers I started.... so I can take the work station apart to expose the floor, break up the slab, dig footings, and replace the main beam.... all fit in the gaps of being a stay at home dad of a toddler.

Hmmmm..... could be awhile before the final detail is done! :laughing:

But I will enjoy documenting progress.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks like a decent setup for those of us without dedicated shop space.

Stay at home dad?! You lucky dog! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

sanchez said:


> Stay at home dad?! You lucky dog!


Yeah, it's quite amazing. When the downturn destroyed my business and retirement plans, I was cussing up and down. But once this indescribably wonderful little girl arrived, many days I keep saying,

"Whoa! Great timing!"

Ain't it weird how the same facts can look SO different through different glasses? 

When money stress hits, I go back to this:
http://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/seccyd.cfm

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/but w


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Steve, I agree. It's great for the kids to have a parent home with them. My wife has been home with our kids since '97. We have less money than some, but making sure the kids turn out good is worth it to us. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Stay at home parenting is almost always better than the alternatives. We get around it by both working "part time". I actually work at home 1 day a week and my wife currently works 3 days a week. Worked well for my daughter when my ex and I worked alternate shifts... she's 15 and all is good. Hopefully the next brood will be just as healthy (mentally and physically).

As for the router table, I like it. That would definitely be a bonus in a small shop. I have a fixed board I attach to my table saw when I need a router table. I don't really like it, but the cheapo table I got tore apart and I'm not in the mood to spend a ton of money on a prefab table top. I may "upgrade" to this if I don't built a router table cabinet.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Read it*

I read that article and I think that it will work good.
I have thought about building one just to have a portable option.

You can do alot with older less HP routers by making them portable with one of those.


----------

